# This will be my 4th month after quitting Zoloft



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

I started it when I was 10-11 years old, and then started weening off of it before my senior year of high school (so, 4 months before I turned 17). 

After that, it took a while but I kept gradually wittling and wittling away at it, by half a pill each time. So it went from 2 pills, to 1 and a half, to 1, and then for the past year, I'd been taking half a pill.

4 months ago, I ended up forgetting to take a dose one night, but didn't realize that I forgot until that day was over. That made me think of the 'placebo' effect, something clicked, and I decided I wanted control of my brain back.

The first week without it was hellfire. I was irritable, snapped at people easier, even screamed at my parents a few times, and then I'd just get sad as hell after I calmed down. The "zaps" were also common occurence.

The second week was a lot more manageable, though I was still feeling some slight "zaps".

Eventually I got used to it, and then I stopped overthinking the smallest of things into paranoia, wondering if everyone in a given store/campus/location was staring at me, wondering if (when driving) someone snuck into my car and was listening to my choice of music and giggling, etc. - however, that habit came back after about a month or so. 

Right now, I'm gradually reducing my coffee consumption. That incurred a bit of depression at first, but I'm trying to deal with that as well.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

That's really awesome, it was a nice little discovery to find you didn't need it after all that time. Bravo for you for reducing coffee consumption .
Something similar happened with me only they were antidepressants which I felt I was dependent on for over 20 years. I've been off of them now for 3.
All the best to you and that's a great triumph.


----------



## friend_Z (Jan 3, 2006)

I've also stopped taking Zoloft. There are times when I feel like, perhaps, I should be taking it; but I think it was mostly a placebo effect. There seems to be increasing evidence that we can make changes in our own brain chemistry without taking medication.


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah. I'm trying to use the more traditional, proven methods of conquering SA. It's not going to be done overnight.

This site has been helping me a ton:

http://www.succeedsocially.com/quicksolution

And as with medication, or cutting down on your addictions, there's never a quick fix.


----------



## ladybug3 (Mar 22, 2010)

Congratulations!

I also went off zoloft, a few years back. I had a much harder time than you seem to have had. I was extremely nauseous for about the 5 months it took to wean me off completely. I couldn't go in vehicles without gravol - including the bus to school! 

But, it gets easier. I am glad I went off, as I'm sure you will be too. Sometimes I debate that I might still need them, and I remember how I felt going off zoloft, and I forget about it. 

Good luck


----------



## thatoddquietgirl (May 3, 2010)

congrats! i'm weening off zoloft atm too... its tough.


----------



## cwpc (Oct 18, 2008)

I am with you guys , going off 150 mg, pretty much cold turky and these f**king Zaps are really driving me nuts , also feels like the room is spinning 24/7 . the only time I really don't feel them is if I am sleeping . this is the 4th week off them . I have been on all kinds of different meds over the past 10 years and I just want to go back and see what life was like before them . Good Idea... I don't know . Feel bad for my Wife and kids for the coming weeks , I am super moody !! And Next week I have a meeting in DC . Airport , driving , hotel and then a meeting . So I might look like a ran thru a sprinkler at the meeting but I'll get thru it . So lets keep the fingers crossed for these Zaps to go away soon.


----------

